# Cichlid Stones



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Has anyone used Cichlid Stones in their betta tanks? They are made out of ceramic and are caves that look really nice to me. 

I was hoping someone has tried these so I can see one in someones betta tank and get opinions on which size stone I would want to buy. 

*Question for people that own them:*

Do they *really* look realistic in a aquarium if I am going for a natural look? They come in multiple packs as well as single stones. 

I would rather buy these then real rocks, but I don't want them to look cheesy and fake. The bonus to getting them imo would be that they are ceramic and wouldn't change the water chemistry. 










The above pic is their advertisement pic on Dr. Foster and Smith's website found here: 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21383&cmpid=03csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Funny that you should mention this, I actually ordered a cichlid stone from the States a few weeks ago with the same questions in mind. Will be sure to report back to you once it arrives (if it arrives at this rate...?) and if works out in my already natural-themed tank.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you Deso.

If they look real enough I was thinking about getting a multi pack of them. 

I think java moss and fern should be able to root onto the rough looking ceramic which should make them look even better. 

I am using a flowerpot and a PVC elbow cave right now but they definitely *DON'T* look like a natural piece of landscaping lol. 

Maybe yours went through customs and they decided to keep it for their betta tank in the office!  ..... Seriously though, I hope you receive yours soon. 

Best Wishes to you and your family


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

No problem 

I've seen people mount Christmas or Java Moss/Fern onto cichlid stones with some twine. It looks brilliant once it grows in (and even better if you have multiple stones), so go for it!

Speaking of customs...sometimes my family in the States sends me little surprise packages with home-made food and other goodies, and once, customs decided to open the tupperware full of cookies and ate half of them. What nerve! So, I wouldn't put it past them to take my cichlid stones for their own office betta tank, hehe.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Gads! :squint: 
At least they left you half lol! They could have eaten the whole thing! 

That's pretty low though. Goofball employees. Your family must have made some darn good cookies lol.

I will wait a little bit and see if anyone else owns any. (Even though you are the only one who seems to be in the process of owning any so far! lol)

Thank you for the info on plants on them, I will have to see if I can find any more pictures using different keywords this time. No matter what, I will wait a bit before I go ahead and order any. I want to go tomorrow and pick out a new tank (if they aren't out of them) from Petco. The sale for 1$ a gallon only happens once or twice a year. 

Tell your family to send me some of those cookies too! I mean really... If customs can't keep their hands off them they have to be good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Hi Twilight - I own a Cichlid Stone but it's in my community tank. It looks great. I purchased the "small" size because I bought mine for my bumblebee gobies. They're tiny so I didn't want one too big. I buried it in my substrate a little and moved the opening to the side so you couldn't see it. Looks just like a rock. The hole isn't too big though. I would be happier if the hole was larger for our larger finned bettas. I haven't put any in my betta tanks yet, just because I have to order the stone over the web and I've been lazy about it. My only caution would be this: the bigger the stone and more 'plastic' they can appear. In the smaller betta tanks it might not look good, but I could be wrong. It's worth a try!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks flowerslegacy


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Twilight Storm, here's an update: my Cichlid Stones _finally_ arrived a week ago, and my boy absolutely adores them! I won't be home from NYC for another day, but I'll post pics when I'm home. I also bought some hemianthus callitrichoides (aka "dwarf baby tears") to mount on one of the stones.


----------

